
Show HN: A search engine for vinyl records (powered by RediSearch) - vruizext
https://medium.com/beathunter-net/an-introduction-to-beathunter-net-the-search-engine-for-vinyl-records-and-cds-3d5d9d9fba71
======
dvirsky
Nice! One question: why aren't you using the auto complete feature of
redisearch?

